# Interest Thread.



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello all, Revan here.

Im wondering who out there would be interested in doing a forum based Open World Dungeon+Dragon roleplay set in a custom fantasy universe that i used for the roleplay: Age of Dragons.

This is just an interest thread, and if i get a minimum of 4 people wanting to join then i shall begin work on the recruitment thread.

If you are interest then it would help alot if you yourself have:

Dungeons and Dragons, 5th edition - Players Handbook, but if you do not then do not worry i have skype: [email protected] and im sure i will be able to find a download-able pdf of it online aswell.

Any questions then feel free to send me a pm or post them here.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You know me. I'll support you with any endeavor of yours.


----------



## Boxagonapus (Aug 2, 2014)

And my axe!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Boxagonapus said:


> And my axe!


hehe, and my beard!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

komanko said:


> hehe, and my beard!


Not the beard!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

revan4559 said:


> Not the beard!


Its not that beard, don't worry, it's the other one, the one I keep under the bed.


----------



## Boxagonapus (Aug 2, 2014)

the carpet matches the drapes?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Boxagonapus said:


> the carpet matches the drapes?


The machet darpet the crapes!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd like to join, but with uni, running TEP and already in TotEL and Choral, I don't have the time. I wish you the best of luck though!


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem Deus.

Still need atleast 2 more before i begin work on the recruitment thread.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm definitely in. Not played 5th edition yet, although I have the books etc, but I've played around with 3.5 a few years ago. Can't guarantee I can make many skype sessions though, I've got a new job which takes me all over the country at stupid work times etc, but I can pretty much guarantee at least one entry a week if need be.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I'm definitely in. Not played 5th edition yet, although I have the books etc, but I've played around with 3.5 a few years ago. Can't guarantee I can make many skype sessions though, I've got a new job which takes me all over the country at stupid work times etc, but I can pretty much guarantee at least one entry a week if need be.


It wont be on skype Vaz, it will be forum based with me doing the rolls and letting you know the results.

For example:

You would do your post then at the very end put in backets (Wish to attack Monster A with spell B, or want to do action A on item F) then in the update i will tell you what your results are if they makes sense to you?

Though im more than happy for you to message me on skype or do a call with me to find out the results of stuff, though i dont have a camera just yet. Im going to buy one when i get paid.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep, that makes sense. When you get a Recruitment thread up shoot me a PM and I'll get my character written up.

What sort of level are we starting at?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im going to say level two.

However non-playable classes:

Bard
Monk

All other classes are good so:

Cleric
Druid
Fighter
Paladin
Ranger
Rogue
Sorcerer
Warlock
Wizard


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll also point out that Gnomes and Halflings will be un-avalible aswell, instead in the recruitment thread there will be the following new sub races:

Snow and Blood Elves.

Deep and Frost Dwarves.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, you know I'm in for this Revan.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Well, you know I'm in for this Revan.


Get on skype then *nods.*

Also if anyone needs the Players Handbook then send me a pm.

Now i have my minumum of 4 interested people, i shall begin work on the recruitment thread.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

The recruitment thread is now up.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2055106#post2055106


----------

